# Loose bowels!! (sorry TMI)



## Pik (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there

Just wanted to say I'm on the 2ww at the moment and due to test on Friday this week. 

Ever since I've been taking the progesterone (so after the egg collection) I've had loose bowels, or I've been going to the loo, easily, every day - which is pretty remarkable on progesterone! I'm worried it would have affected the embies inside. At first I put it down to the nerves, as last month we didn't get any fertilization - so I was nervous. But this time I had a 5 day transfer. 

Anyhow, I've been getting night sweats - so I know the progesterone is working, but why am i not constipated?

I'm SO WORRIED it's not going to work - I HAVE NO SYMPTOMS at all. No sore boobs, so pain in the tummy and no bloating (unless I eat grapes!) and then - no constipation either. 

Help. 
xxx


----------



## G.Emma (May 12, 2014)

Hi Pik 

Don't worry - the leaflet that came with my progesterone (I'm taking Cyclogest pessaries) says that they can cause either loose BMs or constipation! Personally, I was quite loose (TMI!) the first couple of pessaries but then things evened out.  

Please don't worry too much about the symptoms either hun, there are lots of ladies on here who say that they had no symptoms at all and still got a bfp.

My test day is Friday too.  I'm not feeling very confident if I'm honest, I just want to know either way now!!

Good luck 
x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun don't worry, I had loose stools for the first 6 weeks of pregnancy, apparently this can be a common early symptom 

Nic
Xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, I wouldn't worry. I have been taking cyclogest (rectally) for 3 weeks now and I have had loose bowels the whole time! It has had me worried as well as I assumed I would be constipated! I am currently 5+1 so still have a few weeks to go before I can stop them and, as nichub said, it can be common in eary pregnancy  

K x


----------

